
The Anatomy of a $97M Page: A CRO Case Study - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/articles/689/the-anatomy-of-a-97-million-page-a-cro-case-study-1.html
======
sunshinejoy
If 85% of the world's population has a misalignment on their feet, that seems
a crazy opportunity for sales. Was this the focus on the $97M sales page?

